# Quail hunting



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

Was wondering what everyone uses for hunting bobwhite quail? As for me I use a Remington 11-87 12ga with a mod. choke and #6, 5, and 4 shot.


----------



## Katdog (Dec 30, 2009)

I recommend switching to improved choke and 7 1/2 or 8 shot. You'll do a lot of damage if you connect on em with a 12 gage 4-6 shot modified choke.


----------

